# Chicago's All Nissan meet #5 the october cronicles!



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Saturday October 12th, 1pm to ?? 
Busse Woods South, hopefully lot 16 
more to follow..................................


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

count me in..i will be fresh from AZ


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

*????????*

ARE G20 INVITED WHY CAN'T THE WHOLE NISSAN FAMLY COME


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I say make it a family event


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*left then a right and I'm there?*

evening all. If I take 55 north from St. Louis, what do I do then.....
Let me know. Pablo


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

take 55 to i-355 north to golf road and make a right...busse will be on the right...i am not sure which entrance is the south entrance there are a couple of entrances on the south side of golf road..but i am going to wing it and will find it...


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: ????????*



romeo said:


> *ARE G20 INVITED WHY CAN'T THE WHOLE NISSAN FAMLY COME *


Of course G20's are invited, Hell we really don't care what you drive, we are just hanging out with enthusuiats!


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

I will see if Jay, I, and the boys can come up that weekend.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

NismoGirl2001 said:


> *I will see if Jay, I, and the boys can come up that weekend. *


See, Jay drives an Accord Wagon!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

trance34 said:


> *Saturday October 12th, 1pm to ??
> Busse Woods South, hopefully lot 16
> more to follow.................................. *


is this still going on? i would like to try to get to busse


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Chicago's All Nissan meet #5 the october cronicles!*



9double8 said:


> *
> 
> is this still going on? i would like to try to get to busse *


yep!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey JP, I have a feeling this might be a BIG meet. COOL!!


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Hey JP, I have a feeling this might be a BIG meet. COOL!! *


We hope so! Greg,Goeff and I are putting alot of work into this! Hopefully it will be the biggest turn out yet! Lets try for 75 cars!!!


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jay's not driving the wagon though b.c the kiddies are staying home. We are thinking about staying overnight in Chi-town some where. Have any suggestions? I am pretty sure that we are both going to drive our sentras b.c he is putting his mesh 16's on it soon. And I'm getting my new tires tomorrow or monday  They have been tested in a couple magazines as being better then Azenies in every way. And also stated as being the best street tire availible today for autocross. Specifically made for STS as well  Can't wait to get them.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Bam you just read our minds! Geoff and I were talking about getting a couple of rooms in the Schamburg area and hanging out up there!


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

NismoGirl2001 said:


> *They have been tested in a couple magazines as being better then Azenies in every way. And also stated as being the best street tire availible today for autocross. Specifically made for STS as well  Can't wait to get them. *


Well what are they?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

we are going to BBQ....right?

what is a meet without BBQ


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

9double8 said:


> *we are going to BBQ....right?
> 
> what is a meet without BBQ *


We will have multiple BBQ's, with multiple food choices! 

Question, would you rather bring food, or just pay 5 bucks and have it all supplied?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i rather throw in the $5 bucks......but whatever is going down i am cool with.....


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*5 bucks ...*

Yeah I'm goog for food money, I tend to favor diet pepsi so i'll grab that. What's on everyone else's mind for drink...


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: 5 bucks ...*



kristinspapi said:


> * What's on everyone else's mind for drink... *


Beer!


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*beer!!!*

Come on homie, you don't drive a car, a japanese car, a four wheeled amchine, a people mover, you drive a 2000 sentra SE, let's get a little more specific about your drink of choice like our ride of choice !!! By the way what's on the agenda .. I'm trying to get out of being a wedding escort that weekend. I don't need much of a push and I'm sure I'll be happier with auto family and good bbq...


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok, ok you are right, probably three floyds x-tra pale, or something similar!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i will take my bud-light..good for the budget buyer...lol


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

trance34 said:


> *
> 
> Well what are they? *





I can't tell you lol. But I ordered them yesterday and they are scheduled to be delivered today  Which means they will be on my car tonight. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Pssssttt ok I bought BFG g-force T/A KDW , doesn't sound like much, but just do a little research about them


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

NismoGirl2001 said:


> *
> 
> Pssssttt ok I bought BFG g-force T/A KDW , doesn't sound like much, but just do a little research about them  *


A great tire! 

John Moore just switched from those to Azenis on his AutoX monster Classic!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*My .02*

They are good tires, but tires don;t make the man. You still have to ilot the car. I did manage to beat john this year he on his TA's me on my Azenis. Oh yeah 1.6 VS sr20. Not that this means anything, just wanted to play mr. advocate.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: My .02*



wes said:


> *They are good tires, but tires don;t make the man. You still have to ilot the car. I did manage to beat john this year he on his TA's me on my Azenis. Oh yeah 1.6 VS sr20. Not that this means anything, just wanted to play mr. advocate. *


Not that it means anything!


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well I suck at autocross b.c I have only done it 2 times this whole season and my skills that I had last year were kinda rusty. Oh well, next season its on b.c I'm going to be down here where I can go to all of them. 

So far I like the tires , although I have only had them on since 9pm last night lol. It rained a little bit so I didn't test them out yet. Oh well.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*date*

Sup everyone. I saw a b15 thread about a meet in chitown oct 12th. Is there still tyhis plan for the %th? Jsut checkin'.. Pablo


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: date*



kristinspapi said:


> *Sup everyone. I saw a b15 thread about a meet in chitown oct 12th. Is there still tyhis plan for the %th? Jsut checkin'.. Pablo *


Same meet!


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*okay but...*

I'm not real quick today and my car's not real quick anyday, yet...but "same meet", which day, the 5th or 12th? Gracias, Pablo


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

www.nissan-200sx.org/bbq.html


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice flyer Timbo----this should be a good way to close the season


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

9double8 said:


> *Nice flyer Timbo----this should be a good way to close the season *


This will in no way close the season. We will be doing Dyno days this winter, along with other indoors events!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Just like the WWF, WWE, whatever they are.......just like their commercial says.......

"Our season NEVER ends!"


----------



## SE-R_krushalot (Jun 6, 2002)

*Is there any way we could meet the following weekend?...*

I really want to make, but I have a huge exam on Oct. 19 and I will be studying hard the previous weekend (Oct. 12).

How does that sound?...

Let me know if that will work!!! (the WEEKEND OF OCT. 19 - Friday or Sat?)


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Sorry man, no can do, wheels are in motion! Sneak out for a few hours, everyone needs to get out of the books for awhile!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Just like the WWF, WWE, whatever they are.......just like their commercial says.......
> 
> "Our season NEVER ends!" *



i take that one back....true to that!!!! lets keep it going


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Update!*

Here is the current list of those that are interested in attending the BBQ. Is there anyone else on this board that can make it? I hope so! Please respond and your name will be added to the list. 

Altimas.net 
-------------------- 
JASON '95 
rEvVoMaNiAc 
Dimitrios 
1greek4u 

B15Sentra.net 
-------------------- 
trance34 
VooDoo 
Sentraholic 
JimizSpecV 
Timbo 
Garik96'GXE 
naddie 
ChiSE-R 
nat 
SilverBallSpecV 
Jerome 
brianmita 
Nismo_Girl_2001 
jspecsr20 
LOUROK 
XtremE 

Maxima.org 
--------------------- 
DustyRoads 
Tormax 
maxdrvr847 
StillenMaxSE99 
JDM4LIFE 
dashingMax 
K Pazzo 6 
DailleyDog 
Xmax 


SR20DEForum.com 
----------------------- 
paul p 
akapaul 
yeye 
RySE-R 1 
nemesis 
B13SentraXE 
B_baker03 
94sentraSER 


Zilvia.net 
------------------------ 
KiDyNomiTe 

300ZXClub.com 
------------------------ 
Audicon 
94EmeraldZ 
SpeedRicer 

Nissan Forums
-------------------------
Kristinpappi
Wes
Allie
9double8
Romeo

Car Show is a go!! The prize for being voted the best in class will be to have 6-10 high quality photos taken of your car and they will be featured on thedriven.org along with the other class winners. 

Raffle prizes are to include: 1/43 scale Skyline model, BF Goodrich Skyline poster, Matchbox Skylines, Gift certificate for 2 dyno pulls with plots at APG, Gift certificates from GRD, JL audio gift paks, Hooters appearl and hopefully much more! 

For those of you that bring your stomachs ready for some tasty BBQ, the charge will be $5. With this $5 your hand will be marked and you will have access to all the food that has been provided.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*see you there*

I'm headin' up from St. Louis. Lookin' forward to meetin' all. Pablo


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: see you there*



kristinspapi said:


> *I'm headin' up from St. Louis. Lookin' forward to meetin' all. Pablo *


Thats great, can't wait to meet you, make sure and find me.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Aww what the hell.....*

add Allie I to the list. 2 different cars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

G20.NET 
ROMEO


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

romeo said:


> *G20.NET
> ROMEO *


I got you under the Nissan forum!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

add me


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

9double8 said:


> *add me  *


You are already on the list!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

damn....sorry man...can't read...lol


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Car Tags for October meet/show 
Alright guys and gals it's getting to be that time! Please fill out a car tag, and submit it. This will help us streamline the car show, but we encourage all to fill it out so that everyone can see what kind've blood,sweat, tears, and money you have poured into your ride! 


Car Tag


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

I'll bring pickles.


----------



## CAMPPAIN (Oct 8, 2002)

trance34 said:


> *You are already on the list!  *


and me?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Well I will be late...my alternator went today...i have the rebuild in my room now...have to put it in tomorrow....just my luck...i ran into some probs today with it....hopefully better luck tomorrow....hope to be there!!!!


----------



## CAMPPAIN (Oct 8, 2002)

<--------awaiting to be banned!

COME OUT COME OUT WHEREEVER YOU ARE WES!

lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*DAMN.....*

I would ban you if I could spell your name correctly


----------

